# Connecting water and electiricity in RAK without residence visa ?



## dubairider (May 25, 2014)

In Dubai and Abu Dhabi it seems to be the case that no water nor electricity unless you have a residence visa. I am the owner of the flat, but have no residence visa.


----------

